# Carriage stop extender?



## accunlmtd (Feb 13, 2017)

new guy here. I recently picked a very nice Heavy 10. Birthdate of April 1955. Quite a step up from my well used and appreciated Atlas 10".
Question.. in going thru the box of parts that came with it, there is something called a carriage stop extender. For the life of me I cannot figure out how it is mounted.

Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2017)

Pic?


----------



## accunlmtd (Feb 14, 2017)

Here are a couple pics


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## accunlmtd (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, i looked at that, but the holes do not line up. And with the gearbox there, it is a moot point. Just has me really puzzled. I don't have an issue with my carriage stop as it is, but just wondered where the heck this thing bolts to.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmmm, well it can only go on one end of the bed or the other, or maybe it's not even for your lathe and possibly for another one?


----------



## accunlmtd (Feb 14, 2017)

Agreed, i found some reference to a carriage stop extender that allowed one to get the carriage closer to the headstock. This looked right, but since i can't find where it mounts, i will put it back in the box of parts that came with the lathe.

Thanks for your help and suggestions
Humbly
Al


----------

